# Why carbs instead of fats?



## Revenant (Jan 15, 2003)

A couple of questions:

Why are carbs preferred as a bodybuilding source of energy over fats?

Do carbs have an advantage over fats for recovery?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 15, 2003)

For people trying to stay lean, carbs are usually kept pretty low. For someone trying to gain weight, upping the carbs is almost unanimous.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 15, 2003)

Glycogen replenishment, insulin response, quicker source of energy.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 15, 2003)

This is a toouchy subjuect here but I will say...there is a place for carbs whether you're goal is weight gain or weight loss...with weight loss you just need to be more choosy on the types and timing of your carbs.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> ...with weight loss you just need to be more choosy on the types and timing of your carbs.



Well, the amounts should really come first, but yeah, kinda.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 15, 2003)

Of course....amounts, types, and timing...all very important....it should be common sense I hope to watch the quantity.


----------



## Revenant (Jan 15, 2003)

Okay, the reason I ask is because I'm on a very low carb diet. (Approximately 25 grams per day) I still manage to work out hard enough that I'm sore for days later. My main concern is whether carbs are necessary for healing.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 16, 2003)

I would say no, glycogen is for energy, protein for rebuilding.

25g is way way low indeed, even if all in one meal thats only a few spoonfulls of anything. Heck, thats about a slice of bread (not a prefered carb source).


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Revenant *_
> Okay, the reason I ask is because I'm on a very low carb diet. (Approximately 25 grams per day) I still manage to work out hard enough that I'm sore for days later. My main concern is whether carbs are necessary for healing.




You may want to consider having a carb up once in a while then.


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 16, 2003)

I want to get leaner.  I read all the post about staying away from bread.  very interesting!  question is,,, should I stay away from cereal too?  I eat total cereal every morning, pretty large bowl too and have a banana with it.  Is that a bad idea for getting leaner?  Thanks


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 16, 2003)

Also, if I am feeling shugish I will eat a bagel say a hour before I hit the gym as one of my 6 meals for the day.  Is that counter productive also??   I really LOVE this site!   This site is NOT of the devil!!! LOL  Thanks


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 16, 2003)

Should I just list my whole meal plan for each day and workout routine?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

That would be a good idea and in a different thread!     And start using some smilies.  I hate boring posts.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 16, 2003)

Bagels are evil...bread and cereal too   

As for trying to get leaner....well I am definately not a supporter of 25 grams of carbs.  IMO....that needs to be increased...maybe to 75-100 grams depending on your BF and BW....primarily consisting of sweet potato, oatmeal, brown rice, and lots and lots of vegies too.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2003)

> As for trying to get leaner....well I am definately not a supporter of 25 grams of carbs. IMO....that needs to be increased...maybe to 75-100 grams depending on your BF and BW....primarily consisting of sweet potato, oatmeal, brown rice, and lots and lots of vegies too.



The best thing to do is to find out how many carbs you can eat while still losing weight.  For some 75-100g may be to many carbs.  25g doesn't seem that low but it depends on were you are in your cut.  If you only have 2-3 weeks left I think droping to 25g is ok to get rid of that last bit of Body Fat.  If  you are going to go that low with your carbs I would say try carbing up twice a week.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kent777 *_
> I want to get leaner.  I read all the post about staying away from bread.  very interesting!  question is,,, should I stay away from cereal too?  I eat total cereal every morning, pretty large bowl too and have a banana with it.  Is that a bad idea for getting leaner?  Thanks



Kent, 2 cups of milk is about what you reported as your total daily carb intake, so your WAY over if your having cereal. Cereal is weight gainer IMO, I can put on about a pound of day in conjunction with cereal.


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 16, 2003)

I use soy milk does that make difference??


----------



## Mudge (Jan 16, 2003)

I really dont know, I would bet the profile is different but read the label


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm not 100% sure...but almost....same carb count between soy milk and regular milk.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

I show soy milk is higher in carbs than milk

1C Skim Milk - 12G
1 C. Soy milk - 15G

I could be wrong though, I never drink the stuff.


----------



## Revenant (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You may want to consider having a carb up once in a while then.



It says there to carb up the day before training. I thought that it would've been best to do it on the day of training. Wouldn't most of that energy have been used up by then?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

Well most of us train the day of and the day before a carb up.  When your training 5 times a week its easy to figure it in.  I like to carb up the night before legs especially.  It gives you an extra pump the next day.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2003)

Carb up the day before you lift to restore your glycogen levels.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

soy milk can vary from 0 g carbs (unsweetened) to 25g for flavoured....regular plain sweetened soy milk usually has around 12-15 g.


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 16, 2003)

ok here is my workout, weekly diet and sats,,, 5' 10'  191, i just weighed..  monday=BP, incline BP, Decline BP, Fly machine, lat pulldown wide grip, lat pulldown v bar, lats DB, seated leg press machine, seated calf press, leg ext machine, leg curl machine, hanging leg lifts.
tuesday=front press DB, seated DB press, bent over lat raises Db, front raises standing DB, tri pushdowns, tri rope ext, tri rope ext out, tri reverse pushdowns, concentration curls low, concentration curls high, hammer curls, reverse BB curls, hanging leg lifts side to side.
wed=barbell pullover, incline DB press, decline DB press, DB flys, seated rows, staight arm lat pulldowns, bent over rows DB, stiff legged dead lifts, squats, incline leg press, incline calf press, hack squats, hyber ext, hyper ext side to side.
thurs=standing side raises DB, side lying lat raises, barbell front raises, upright rows, tri ext EZbar, DB tri ext standing, seated DB tri ext, tri bench dips, high pulley curls, EZbar curls wrist curls, reverse wrist curls,  incline sit ups.
Fri=DB  bench press, Decline BB pullovers, dips, cable crossovers, DB pullovers, Tbar rows, upright rows BB, deadlifts, DB squats, hack squats, seated calf raises, good mornings, Db step ups on bench with 30lb Db in each hand.  Knee ins on bench.
Sat=arnold press, shrugs, DB front raises, DB front press, tri pushdowns, reverse tri push downs, tri ext BB, dips, preacher curls, barbell curls, wrist curls, reverse wrist curls, hanging leg lifts.
meal 1, oatmeal with blueberries or total cereal with soy milk,
meal 2, banana and 100% grape juice,
meal 3 protien drink or protien bar with L glutamine
meal 4 veggy sandwich
meal 5 grilled salmon or chicken with sweet potato, fresh pineapple, black cherries.
meal 6 protien drink
also i snack on celery and raw sweet potato during day at my desk.  
Please let me know what i am doing wrong, I want to cut more and look leaner and show more definition.  Also I do eat hummus on occasion and drink beer maybe 3 a week.  I never ever eat fried foods ever.  I eat wheat bread with my veggy sandwich, and do have yogurt some too.  what is the best protien mix for a drink and what liquid to use in it.   Thanks for any imput.  Sorry Jodi I couldnt get the smiles to work or I would have added some,,lol... but here is a something else instead,xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo LOL Thanks


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 16, 2003)

I guess I did get the smiles to work! I suprised myself!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 16, 2003)

A word on Soy:

"As little as three to four tablespoons of soy can powerfully suppress thyroid function."

And of course, our source:

P. Chomard, et al. ??? Serum concentrations of T4, T3, RT3, and free T4, T3 in moderately obese patients,??? Illum. Nutr Clin, September 1985, 39(5):371-8

By the way, I got this off of PTonthenet originally and then found  the source, these are not my words, but the research supports the statement.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.medibolics.com/Soy.htm

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

> meal 1, oatmeal with blueberries or total cereal with soy milk,
> meal 2, banana and 100% grape juice,
> meal 3 protien drink or protien bar with L glutamine
> meal 4 veggy sandwich
> ...



Meal 1 Get rid of the cereal and milk and add some eggs
Meal 2: Its high sugar and you have no protein or fat or veggies
Meal 3: You have no fat
Meal 4: Don't use bread instead have brown rice and again wheres the protein and fat
Meal 5: Ditch the fruit and add some fat and veggies maybe a healthy carb
Meal 6: Again no fat 

You are not getting enough protein or veggies or EFA's.  Read the Best Nutrional Threads at the top of the forum.

You also shouldn't be snacking on carbs (sweet potatoes)!


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks dude, i really appreciate the advice. Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

Your welcome, but ummm, I don't think I've even been called Dude before!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your welcome, but ummm, I don't think I've even been called Dude before!



Jodi...you'd better go take that "gay" test! LOL 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

You didn't see!  I already did, ummm it came out to 42% I think.  Don't ask me how or why but it did.  LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

YO LEAH, TIGRESS...LOL  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

But I'm not gay.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not gay.




But we can have fun trying to convert you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

42% is a lot of "Gay!"   


DP


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 17, 2003)

I have always had a fantasy of converting 2 lesbians at once.  LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That would be a good idea and in a different thread!     And start using some smilies.  I hate boring posts.



Are you saying I am boring???


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL!  No TP, your not boring besides I know you (well sorta) and know better with you.    Besides I've seen the smily action come out lately!  

Also I figured if you saw that you were gonna say something.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But we can have fun trying to convert you?



LOL It would take a lot to convert me, I like umm well you know, WAAAAYYYY too much.  

Hmmmm, they also can be substituted!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Besides I've seen the smily action come out lately!



And isn't just that much MORE interesting!



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Also I figured if you saw that you were gonna say something.



See, so you do know me!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> LOL It would take a lot to convert me, I like umm well you know, WAAAAYYYY too much.
> 
> Hmmmm, they also can be substituted!




Hey....I never said you had to give "anything" up


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hmmmm, they also can be substituted!



Now that's using your, um....head.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey....I never said you had to give "anything" up



Of course its been so long since I got "it" so I really have nothing to compare to anymore!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

I know what you mean, honestly!  But what I haven't "gotten" in so long is different than what you haven't "gotten"...otherwise, I"D BE GAY!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL!  I was reading this thinking, ummm, I don't know, I could be wrong but I don't think you want what I want!  Then I finished reading your post!   

Am I confusing anyone yet!   

This thread started out regarding carbs and how now turned into a thread thats meant for the sexual forum!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

yes, read carefully..

very much into women!  I do have my feminine side though!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

Yup, its a good thing you clarified that!  

Freeman are you sure about that, did you take the Gay Test.  LOL

I did.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Now that's using your, um....head.



Hey it might be the only action I get lately.  Damn, I'm too picky!  Oh well!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

haha, where is the gay test?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

How was LOTR?  My fav.  I want to go see Star Trek.  I know geek but I love that shit!

ok,
go to www.spark.com and its on the home page!  Your gay, I know! OK, totally j/k  It said I was 42% gay and I've never done anything, go figure!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

ok, taking it now..

didn't end up watching it!  probably tomorrow though...watching howard stern and switching back to the laker game


----------

